# Can you tell me about canicross?



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I feel like Faxon and especially Roxie might enjoy canicross, but I don't know a whole lot about it. What kind of gear should I get? Do I HAVE to have a pulling harness or could they pull on a regular H harness? Where can I get a belt cheap or is there a way to improvise? I don't want to dump a bunch of money into this as I don't intend to do it professionally, just for fun. Could I just use a regular hands free leash?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

If the dog is actually pulling you when you canicross, it is best to use a harness made for pulling. A regular harness doesn't distribute the workload the same way and can put a lot of strain and compression on the spine. It doesn't have to be an x-back (although x-backs are actually relatively inexpensive as far as specialized dog gear goes, usually around $20). I am a fan of Alpine Outfitters, myself.

As far as the belt and line, there should be some bungee in the line and/or belt. I don't think it's critical to have it in both. When I canicross I use my skijor belt and my plain everyday double-ended leather leashes. More than keeping things hands-free, the belt is meant to protect and cushion YOUR back from sudden stops, starts, and lunges and really it's ideal if it sits more on your hips than right around your waist IMO. If you're handy there's no reason you couldn't rig one up yourself, the most important features are that it be fairly wide (again, to distribute any force on your back) and have some bungee or similar material incorporated.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info! Do they make x-back harnesses for 12 lb dogs? LOL


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Aheh, I have no idea but AO makes them based off your dog's measurements so I'm sure they could hook you up with something.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Kayota said:


> Thanks for the info! Do they make x-back harnesses for 12 lb dogs? LOL


This would be TOO CUTE. I can picture Roxie pulling a wee little sled or cart, all to size.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I have seen people take pictures of essentially newborn pups with wee x-backs on, but obviously they weren't real harnesses. I'm sure they were just made out of ribbon or something.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

packetsmom said:


> This would be TOO CUTE. I can picture Roxie pulling a wee little sled or cart, all to size.


I was actually going to get into weight pull with her last summer but one of my friends got really upset with me and said it was cruelty so I didn't because she made me feel bad :\ still want to but she might be getting too old..


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm sure your friend had good intentions...but I say go for it. Trying a new activity out with your dog isn't cruel. (And unless there is a physical issue that we don't know about don't let your friend guilt trip you out of something you want to do!) If she shows distress, just stop and don't do it again, no big deal


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Kayota said:


> I was actually going to get into weight pull with her last summer but one of my friends got really upset with me and said it was cruelty


How is it cruel if the dog wants to do it?
No dog is forced to pull, and if they can't pull a load they are led to think they CAN pull it (human pushes the load from behind to help) so they don't even feel like they've failed.

My local humane society is against weight pull and I think they are seriously misinformed.


----------

